# USA Grestch $395 !!!!!! Toronto area



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Typo error ? Missing digit ? 





__





היכנס/י לפייסבוק


התחבר/י לפייסבוק והתחל/התחילי לשתף וליצור קשר עם החברים, בני המשפחה ואנשים שאת/ה מכיר/ה.




www.facebook.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Uh!!! I’m not in Facebook, can someone contact the seller??? I’ll PM you my CC for payment! Seriously!


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's a fake/rep. Pronounced "made in ouusah".

Not pretty sure, absolutely certain.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm no Gretsch expert but the tuners and tailpiece look a little suspect to me.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> I'm no Gretsch expert but the tuners and tailpiece look a little suspect to me.


Are you suggesting it's a White Fakelon?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> I'm no Gretsch expert but the tuners and tailpiece look a little suspect to me.


And the pickguard + pickups + fretboard inlays (the all-white thing is vey unGretsch, especially with the partial(?) gold hardware). ... there is so much suspicious about this guitar.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

This guitar, real or fake, will find a buyer in next hours


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Latole said:


> This guitar, real or fake, will find a buyer in next hours


I bet it won't because I remember seeing this last year and thinking "that's suspicious".


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah the guitar is most definitely a knock off, there is a bunch wrong with that guitar. Price is about right, hopefully someone does not buy it thinking its a real Gretsch.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know if it's fake or not, but if the seller throws in that blanket, I'd buy it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A rip off waiting to happen. If not with this sale, maybe with the next one. At some point somebody may think they have the real deal and price it accordingly only to find out the truth when called out.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

player99 said:


> Are you suggesting it's a White Fakelon?


Perhaps a Counterfeit Gentleman? Duo Jipped? Cleveland Steamliner? Tallahassee Rose? Kleptomatic?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

if someone thinks they can buy a guitar for 1/10th of what its worth thus thinking theyre taking advantage of the seller, theyre as slimy as the seller and get what they deserve. no fux given.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> if someone thinks they can buy a guitar for 1/10th of what its worth thus thinking theyre taking advantage of the seller, theyre as slimy as the seller and get what they deserve. no fux given.


Well, putting the Gretsch logo on that POS was the slimy part IMO.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Well, putting the Gretsch logo on that POS was the slimy part IMO.


A bad logo at that, they didn't even attempt to do the wings properly just two ovals. There are just way too many things off with this guitar, the only thing that is similar is the headstock shape and body shape. I would love to own a falcon one day though


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ll go back and read the rest of this thread after I post this, but after looking at the first post...

I’m not an expert on Gretsch guitars but that thing is Fake as Fvck!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I'd expect a Gretsch hollowbody to have the master volume pot on the right horn, with volume/volume master tone on the lower bout. I'm also oddly suspicious of any guitar where the serial number or "made in USA" are too legible (Gibson is notorious for spraying over the stamped letters / digits making them hard to read, while the fakes are highly legible)


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

Most importantly though, do we happen to know whether the Star Wars bedding is also for sale??? Asking for friend...


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

100% not a USA Gretsch


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

totally fake 100%


----------

